# Cod4 (PC) 1.6 patch problems?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've been happily playing the Hex Paintball server until I installed the 1.6 patch and since then it doesn't show up any of the servers it used too.

Although I do get 4 new maps (winter crash, creek, chintown and some other one).

anyone know how I can get the old ones back without losing the new maps?


----------

